# Marlin 30-30 stock????



## outlaw1 (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey guys I've got an marlin 30-30 model as30 with aforend cap.... I need a stock and forend for it and I can't find one anywhere. Does anyone have any suggestions or know anyone that does woodworking that could make one??????? Thanks


----------



## cpn.jp (Aug 3, 2011)

*Stocks*

http://www.gunpartscorp.com/catalog/Products.aspx?catid=4012

http://www.boydsgunstocks.com/Replacement-Stocks-for-Marlin-Rifles-s/124.htm

Try these 2. I've had good luck with Gun Parts in the past.


----------



## outlaw1 (Dec 26, 2008)

yeah tried both of those boyds use to carry them but sold all the odd stuff but thanks for the info...


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Here is a place that should be able to help you.
Marlin Gun Parts, Marlin Factrory Gun Parts.Marlin Lever Action gun Parts, Marlin 22 Automatic Parts, Marlin Bolt Action 22 Parts, Marlin Gun Stocks, Marlin Walnut Gun Stocks, Marlin Rifle Sights, Marlin Sight Hoods, Marlin Screws, Marlin Firearms Pa
Ram-Line, Bell & Carson, suprise you couldn't find one on the web?


----------

